# EMU 0404 users - MIDI to BFD ?



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how to use the midi output to connect to my BFD for REW. Has anyone gotten this to work? I have only installed the drivers and am not seeing the midi interface appearing in my system configuration. Do I have to install some of the additional software it comes with? I think the additional programs are also necessary to get the digital output working too.

Any experience or faint memories of threads past would be much appreciated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> midi output to connect to my BFD for REW. Has anyone gotten this to work?


There's not much to it. There's no software to load. Every PC has the USB software resident and the Midi software in the BFD is in the firmware. You just enable it from the front panel (see the REW Help Files).

You will require a USB to Midi interface cable that will connect from the PC's USB port to the BFD MIDI-IN port.

Most people use the Edirol UM-1EX USB MIDI Interface Edirol UM-1EX USB MIDI Interface, but there are others that are fine to use.

brucek


----------



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't have a USB to midi cable. My EMU 0404 USB sound card has midi in and out so I thought I should be able to use that as my MIDI output device. It's not appearing in the list of midi devices though.


----------

